# 90 CRI "Full-Spectrum Strip LED" Desk Lamp at Fry's



## AndyTiedye (Sep 22, 2009)

I recently bought a "Full-Spectrum Strip LED" desk lamp from Fry's.
It claims a CRI of 90 on the box, and I can believe it. The color is great!

The LED is a strip that appears to have about 25 LED elements in the space of an inch.
Seems to be well heatsunk. Has a 3 year warrantee. Dimmable over quite a wide range.
Full brightness is as bright as you'd want for a desk lamp.

"Digitron Electronics", whoever they are.


----------



## jtr1962 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is the tint cool, neutral, or warm? I'm asking because I've been hoping against hope that someone would make high-CRI cool LEDs, or at least high-CRI cooler than usual neutrals (say around 5000K). I love the way the high-CRI warm and neutral emitters bring out the reds, but I'm not really big on their "off-white" tint.

And it's nice to see a product live up to the claims on the packaging for a change. :thumbsup:


----------



## saabluster (Sep 22, 2009)

AndyTiedye said:


> I recently bought a "Full-Spectrum Strip LED" desk lamp from Fry's.
> It claims a CRI of 90 on the box, and I can believe it. The color is great!
> 
> The LED is a strip that appears to have about 25 LED elements in the space of an inch.
> ...


Thanks for the headsup. I might have to go check it out. BTW this is the wrong forum.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Sep 23, 2009)

> wrong forum.

It could go in fixed lighting because it is a lamp,
but it was the characteristics of the strip LED in the lamp that were of the most interest to me.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 23, 2009)

$90? Ouch! It does look cool, though.


----------



## RyanA (Sep 23, 2009)

What kind of power consumption?


----------



## AndyTiedye (Sep 24, 2009)

RyanA said:


> What kind of power consumption?



4 watts max. Runs off a 15 volt 400 MA wall wart.
Can also run off a 12 volt car battery.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Sep 24, 2009)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> $90? Ouch! It does look cool, though.



Somehow, after hanging around CPF for a while, $90 doesn't seem so bad anymore. :thinking:


----------



## RyanA (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds kinda cool, wish I had a frys around here. I think this sort of thing is great. One area where fixed led lighting is really taking off is boating. Hopefully it carries over to the home, who knows maybe we'll get 12v sockets one day. Thanks Andy!


----------



## AndyTiedye (Sep 25, 2009)

> wish I had a frys around here.



You can get it from their website:
http://www.frys.com/product/5883193?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

You can also get it direct from the manufacturer at www.lunasea.com, but it costs $30 more there.



> One area where fixed led lighting is really taking off is boating.



All of the rest of the products on the lunasea.com website are cabin lamps for yachts and RVs (and the desk lamp could easily be used there too, as it will run on 12-15 volts).


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 25, 2009)

I am wondering if they get the high CRI from using special high CRI LEDs such as McGizmo LUNAsol or mixing different tinted LEDs such as Cree's LR6. Can you see any difference between the tint of the LEDs?


----------



## AndyTiedye (Sep 25, 2009)

The tint is completely uniform. I'd say just a hair cooler than the Nichia 083s that McGizmo has been selling.
I have a Sunbar (Creebar populated with Nichia 083s) set up next to it.

The LED strip looks like nothing I have seen before.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## saabluster (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like the Chip on board LEDs. 



AndyTiedye said:


>


----------



## RyanA (Sep 26, 2009)

That looks about right. I knew I had seen those before but couldn't place where.

So, Mike, about the other led of which we do not speak. Is the NDA up yet?:devil:


----------



## IMSabbel (Sep 26, 2009)

It seems its using one of this:
http://www.led-tech.de/de/Chip-On-B...oard-7W-High-Power-Modul-LT-1418_134_136.html
Leds (seems the same pcb, including the green stripe)


----------



## saabluster (Sep 27, 2009)

RyanA said:


> That looks about right. I knew I had seen those before but couldn't place where.
> 
> So, Mike, about the other led of which we do not speak. Is the NDA up yet?:devil:


Well not that I know of.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Sep 27, 2009)

RyanA said:


> That looks about right. I knew I had seen those before but couldn't place where.
> 
> So, Mike, about the other led of which we do not speak. Is the NDA up yet?:devil:


----------



## blasterman (Oct 7, 2009)

More info on the chip:

http://www.led-professional.com/content/view/768/56/

English version of the site above.

If it's indeed 90 CRI at 5000k, it's a pretty darn unique.


----------



## saabluster (Oct 8, 2009)

blasterman said:


> More info on the chip:
> 
> http://www.led-professional.com/content/view/768/56/
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm missing something but I don't see anywhere it says that is the high CRI version.


----------



## blasterman (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't find a CRI spec anywhere.....other than what Andy saw on the box.


----------



## snarfer (Oct 10, 2009)

In fact the CRI of 95 is posted on the lunasea.com site. However there is a small penalty for the high CRI, total lumens are reduced by about 30 percent. The high CRI light is generated by use of multiple phosphors which have been infused into the silicone gel. The 7W version has 48 individual dies arranged as 3s12p. It's a very interesting LED but not of much use if you need a tight beam.


----------



## blasterman (Oct 10, 2009)

Not to nit-pick, but claiming it won't produce a 'tight beam' is like saying a 4" T8 fluorescent "won't produce a tight beam". Does this make it less valuable as a desk-lamp? 

Their site says 90 CRI, but it would be helpful if the actual LED had a data spec confirming it. Sure more convenient than using arrays of high CRI Nichia and Seouls...if it were more available.


----------



## snarfer (Oct 11, 2009)

> Not to nit-pick, but claiming it won't produce a 'tight beam' is like saying a 4" T8 fluorescent "won't produce a tight beam". Does this make it less valuable as a desk-lamp?



It is a fantastic LED for a desk lamp, and for many other purposes. The manufacturer tightly controls the supply, and sells only to businesses, as far as I know.


----------

